
Tons of Fake Gold Bars: Gold Market Rocked by China Counterfeiting Scandal - cybernabjo
https://www.zerohedge.com/markets/83-tons-fake-gold-bars-gold-market-rocked-massive-china-counterfeiting-scandal
======
timwaagh
i always thought the biggest risk to gold was an abundance of gold in the sea
that hasnt been mined yet. but fake gold works too, i guess.

